# Suggestions for type of trailer hauling vehicle?



## kateortamar (Sep 11, 2011)

We don't have a trailer yet. Basically because we don't have a hauling vehicle yet and really have little need to go anywhere. But one day I'd like to go to the occasional show, trail ride or trailer to lessons. And maybe if we had a vehicle and trailer, I'd go a lot more places.

My ideal trailer would be a steel or aluminum, goose neck, slant load. I really like a stock style also because of the openness. We only have 2 horses. 

What are vehicle minimums and specs that we need to look for? And is 4x4 better to have than not? 

Years ago when diesel was cheaper we had a nice hefty truck for pulling through the mountains, etc. But diesel isn't cheaper anymore.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First I would say you need to narrow down some of the brands you would be interested in.
Then you need to decide steel or aluminum.
Then dressing/tack storage area or not as that is going to come up too.
You need to have some idea of the weights you will be dealing with. After that you can start to make some decisions...

I would suggest:
Nothing smaller than a 250/2500 and prefer a 350/3500 chassis, braking system and trailer towing package from the factory.
I would seriously be looking at a dually wheel too.
Then I would not ever consider less than a 8' bed for a gooseneck...a little to close confines of trailer nose to cab back on tight turns.
Add in seating capacity you will need.
4 wheel drive is a YES if you ever think you might be on uneven terrain, loose terrain, wet or muddy terrain...costs more to buy, cuts down some on towing capacities but the first time you see others stuck in the wet/damp grass field on a incline and you put your truck in 4x4 and pull away on your way home you will be _so _glad you went for it.

Of course after the truck comes home a rated hitch for your trailers specifications, that includes a specific weight rated ball _not_ the ball bought in Lowe's or Walmart for $7.99!
A break controller to stop that huge trailer sitting behind you loaded with precious cargo.
Appropriate mirrors for towing and seeing those blind spots best...
A driver behind the wheel who knows how to drive animals safely and that trailer in a safer than ever manner. 

For engines... gas is fine and with the price of diesel and added cost of purchasing a diesel, it is a wash to me. Well taken care of engines last for many years...the truck usually gives out before the engine. A suitable horsepower engine to do the job safely and as stress free as possible.

Happy dreams and shopping.
:wink:

_jmo..._


----------



## kateortamar (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Agreed, you will need one of the heavier duty trucks to pull a gooseneck for a couple reasons- goosenecks are heavier trailers to begin with (not to mention that you'll probably end up with a 3-horse since 2-horse goosenecks are fairly rare), and they put a larger percentage of their weight on the truck than bumper pulls. Because of this, payload capacity becomes a limiting factor in the lighter duty trucks very quickly.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You'll definitely want at least a three horse trailer. Take the intended number of horses you intend to haul then add one space.

Look at duallies for goose neck traers if it is in your budget. Those extra two tires give you a lot more stability when towing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a F250 diesel pulling a 3h Slant load with 8ft living quarters in it, all aluminum trailer. Truck is a 4x4. and has a short bed. Has the built in brake controller which is nice Even though a 8ft bed is nice. I added a SB1 extender for the GN. I can jack the trailer anywhere I want to without the fear of hitting the cab. It also doesn't affect the pulling of the trailer at all. I can put my 65 gallon water tank in it and still have enough room for my generator and 3 bales of hay. Even though my trailer has a hay rack. But a pain for me to load. 
If possible go with a 3H as that first stall is great for storage and if you decide to camp. I wouldn't get a steel trailer as there is too much maintenance them. Aluminum trailers hold there value. My trailer is an 03 and still looks new. As far as the diesel. Yes they are more expensive to maintain. But you can't beat them for pulling power. I would never go back to a gas engine for pulling. It's all in what you can afford and like..


----------



## kateortamar (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input. We have had a dually before and although certainly it is great for hauling, whatever vehicle we get now would have to double as the main family vehicle too hauling 3 kids as well. So, I think we'll have to forego the dually because of where we live and convenience if regular would suffice. 

As far as trailer, will see about aluminum. 

Thanks!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

3 kids? Heck leave the trailer hooked up so you can toss them and all their gear in that, then you don't have to worry about room to haul them or the bickering!

See how HF can solve all your hauling needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if you are looking new(er) and want something that will haul a steel or aluminum the 1ton single rear wheel trucks really aren't that much more than a 3/4ton

If it's going to be a daily driver I would be inclined to go crew cab, short bed, diesel will give you better mileage but gas doesn't gell in the winter, then go with the extender like mingiz said

as far as stock trailer vs slant vs straight load.... all have their advantages

stock trailers are going to be cheaper, and if your horses get along then great option as you can get more trailer length for the same $$ as a shorter "horse" trailer


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We just bought a f250 king ranch diesel. We also have three kids, two are still in carseats and its still quite roomy in the back seat and you can fit in the backseat to buckle the middle kid in. We pull a steel 3 horse trailer with no problem. My husband pulls gooseneck trailers all day long with tractor implements, irrigation pipe and its a work horse. I drive a suburban and it pulls our 3 horse slant well too but the truck just feels so much better like your pulling nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

